# JH Performance Hull Problems



## Jeep79 (Jul 6, 2009)

A buddy of mine bought a used 23 ft (I believe) JH Performance about a year ago. I believe it is a 2004 model. The hull has cracked and apparently there has been seperation of the stringers. Fiberglass shop in Corpus estimates $6,000+ in repairs. Progressive Insurance says it is a structural defect and will not pay for the repairs. My buddy is being told that JH Performance has been sold and the hull warranties are no longer being honored and that there has been a number of problems with the hulls.

Has anyone heard/experienced the hull defects? 

Has anyone heard that warranties are not being honored?

Any suggested remedies?


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I know the new ones come with a 10 year warranty. I thought the old ones (before sport marine bought them) came with a 7 year warranty...but again I could be wrong. Tell your buddy to call sport marine and they will shoot straight with him

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

I would definitely talk to JH...they will likely work with you..Let us know what happens. TW


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Like they said - call Sport Marine. They bought JH and will be best suited to give you al the details and fix.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Jeep79 said:


> A buddy of mine bought a used 23 ft (I believe) JH Performance about a year ago. I believe it is a 2004 model. The hull has cracked and apparently there has been seperation of the stringers. Fiberglass shop in Corpus estimates $6,000+ in repairs. *Progressive Insurance says it is a structural defect and will not pay for the repairs.* My buddy is being told that JH Performance has been sold and the hull warranties are no longer being honored and that there has been a number of problems with the hulls.
> 
> Has anyone heard/experienced the hull defects?
> 
> ...


Yes, after you talk with Bob Schubert at Sport Marine, then I'd start looking for another insurance company. Why in the heck do you have insurance anyway? You paid the premiums now it time for them to pay.

I can recommend Brice at Charter Lakes. He's here on 2Cool, tons of threads about boat insurance and he is top notch.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

why should the insurance cover structural defect from the factory?


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

It depends on the cause. I had a 20 MAKO with a cracked hull discovered after I sold the boat. I bought boat back and my insurance covered the repair.It was felt either an "unreported" fork lift event or a very hard water landing caused a stringer to split. If it occurred because someone forgot to properly glass in the stringers...different story. The discovery analysis should hopefully explain why they said no. TW


----------



## Jeep79 (Jul 6, 2009)

My buddy talked to owner at Sport Marine. No dice on honoring the warranty on '04 hull. Said he would work with my bud on trade in for new JH hull. Think my bud wants no part of a JH new or used.

Bud is going to work with Stoner on a new 22.5 Cat hull and Paragod on rigging toys on the Cat off the JH.


----------



## strikezone37 (Apr 13, 2009)

*ins company*

Insurance companies are great at saying something is not covered. I would get it in writing from the insurance company that it is not covered and the exact reason that it is not covered. If they tell you and one thousand other people it is not covered and nobody or only a few push the issue then they are way ahead.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Jeep79 said:


> My buddy talked to owner at Sport Marine. No dice on honoring the warranty on '04 hull. Said he would work with my bud on trade in for new JH hull. Think my bud wants no part of a JH new or used.
> 
> Bud is going to work with Stoner on a new 22.5 Cat hull and Paragod on rigging toys on the Cat off the JH.


 Did he get an estimate on doing repairs at JH?? I would think he would have an as new hull after they finished. TW


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

strikezone37 said:


> Insurance companies are great at saying something is not covered. I would get it in writing from the insurance company that it is not covered and the exact reason that it is not covered. If they tell you and one thousand other people it is not covered and nobody or only a few push the issue then they are way ahead.


X2

Call the bluff, first off, and make the insurance company prove there was a structural defect.

And I'd definately let Bob and the guys over at Sport Marine help out with repairs. When done, the boat would be brand new....for much less money than a new hull...whether paid out of pocket or by the insurance company.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

So they are made better now then in 04 ?


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

It would be nice to hear what sport marine had to say. So far it sounds that they just wanted to make money on the poor guys luck. It could happen to anyone. Maybe they could fix for the cost of material and no labor cost.


----------



## Jeep79 (Jul 6, 2009)

Estimate $6K.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

It sounds like Sport Marine bought the JH molds after this particular boat was built. I'm sure Sport Marine would cover it if they built it, heard nothing but good things about those folks.
They also have a new cat hull that looks pretty impressive.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

paragod said:


> So they are made better now then in 04 ?


Yes...

John Holly (JH) is probably still in prison for his shennanigans.

Bob and the guys at Sport are serious about everything when it comes to their business. They build a great product and stand behind it. I don't blame them a bit for not wanting to take responsibility for a product that wasn't theirs.

Would you do warranty work an 8 year old boat trailer that you didn't build???


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

They are good people and a good dealer. This is why i hope they chime in. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

You are dealing with honest professional guys at Sport Marine & they will stand behind any product they build & do everything they can to help you on all other marine products.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Durtjunkee said:


> Would you do warranty work an 8 year old boat trailer that you didn't build???


Depends on what the terms of the deal were. The problem was probably just _discovered_ with the hull, but it has probably occuring for some time, ie when it was still under warranty.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

When Sport Marine bought JH Performance Boats from John Holley the deal was that John Holley was supposed to take care of any warranty work related to hulls that he built. As you can see, it has not quite worked out like that. As I was told by John and Bob when I was looking at an older JH, they will try and work with you if any warrantly-related issues arise. Knowing that there were some issues with some of the hulls built by John Holley I decided to pass on the boat. That said, I would never hesitate to do business with Sport Marine or buy a new JH.

And to answer another poster's question: Yes, Sport Marine reworked the stringer system in the hulls after purchasing from John Holley.


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

*Warranty*

To you guys buying used boats, most hull warrantys are only valid to the original owner. If they are transferable, you would more than likely have to pay a transfer fee within a certain amount of time, most are less than 90 days from your date of purchase. Make sure you call the builder and check before you buy if warranty is an issue with your purchase.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> Yes...
> 
> John Holly (JH) is probably still in prison for his shennanigans.
> 
> ...


NO and I would'nt feel that they should warranty it Im just asking. I have never worked on one of those hulls or been in one so I couldnt say good or bad about a old or new But I might find out soon enough.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

capt. david said:


> why should the insurance cover structural defect from the factory?


I'm pretty sure the local Progessive insurance adjuster is not a certified marine surveyor or reputable and experienced fiberglass/composite repair technician. Them saying it is a structural defect is conjecture, or in plain english, they aren't going to pay even though he paid them for the coverage. Its an 8 year old boat, no telling what caused the problem.

Its ironic that John Holley is/was in prison for insurance scams and now your buddy is getting screwed by an insurance company...


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't understand why the new owners of that mold kept the JH name.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Thats terrible. So, if you were to run the boat into something and said the stringers separated because of that they would cover (and likely total) the boat but since you didnt they are saying they wont pay. No one is owning up to it and it is not your fault at all. Too bad there arent lemon laws for boats.


----------



## winmck (Sep 27, 2006)

Probably have to wait awhile now. There was a fire at Sportmarine.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Hey Bird! How's it going bud? Thought I would chime in here and hopefully answer some questions. First, thank you for the kind words 
Progressive is one of the companies that does not pay for loss caused by manufacturer's defects. (I believe there is some talk about changing that) That being said, in this case, there is no loss that occurred that I can tell in the reading. The product simply did not hold up. Really no different than a motor part failing. It's an issue that lands with the builder of the product. On a different note, IF there were damage to the hull for some reason from an external cause then the outcome would likely be way different. (might be the case here, I have no idea) Insurance companies are in NO way designed to be a "warranty" for failing parts or equipment. 
Guys, you want your insurance companies to be smart in paying claims I assure you. Noone wants to pay higher premiums because their company dished out payments on claims that were in no way a covered loss. Again, policies are not warranties to handle manufacturer's failed products.
Now, there are some policies that WILL cover a *loss* that resulted from a manufacturer's defect. Our Angler policy will do just that.
Example,
Guy buys a 2010 boat and while sitting at the dock a cracked thru hull fitting filled the boat with water and submerged the boat. Obviously the fitting was designed to last longer than 2 years and is likely defective. The company would not pay for the defective part but would pay for the resulting loss. At that point, the company would persue damages from the manufacturer.
Again, I don't know all the details in this particular case so I am not speaking specifically on how this outcome should end up.
I'm just trying to shed some light on a few details.

If I can help in any way, answer some questions, or offer some advice please give me a call.

I hope this ends well.

Btw, I did meet John Schubert last night. I don't know him but he was very courteous and well regarded by the person that introduced him to me. Although they do have their own crisis going on I would bet they would do what was in their means to help.

Tight lines,
Brice Fuselier
Charter Lakes Marine Insurance
281-452-7800 office
281-798-9456 cell
[email protected]



Bird said:


> I'm pretty sure the local Progessive insurance adjuster is not a certified marine surveyor or reputable and experienced fiberglass/composite repair technician. Them saying it is a structural defect is conjecture, or in plain english, they aren't going to pay even though he paid them for the coverage. Its an 8 year old boat, no telling what caused the problem.
> 
> Its ironic that John Holley is/was in prison for insurance scams and now your buddy is getting screwed by an insurance company...


----------



## cw (Dec 1, 2011)

*help*

I know I'd want one just like it!!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

cw said:


> I know I'd want one just like it!!


you my friend are a dipstick with an axe to grind and it is obvious!!


----------



## cw (Dec 1, 2011)

*Wow*

Just posting the obvious my spotted friend!Who has an Axe!Wow touchy!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

cw said:


> Just posting the obvious my spotted friend!Who has an Axe!Wow touchy!


Agree with spots


----------



## xfordx (Apr 6, 2009)

Put a helmet and a life jacket on, run the boat like hell and hope it sinks. Insurance should cover it then.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

xfordx said:


> Put a helmet and a life jacket on, run the boat like hell and hope it sinks. Insurance should cover it then.


LOL......you wrote what I was thinking!


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I have an 04 Transcat. It developed a leak from inside the scupper channels. They reglassed both sides, repaired the leak and charged nothing. That's service and a company that stands behind their product. They were great to work with as well. Next boat 23' SVT.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have the boat now and it was just crappy workmanship The boat is thin and the stringer just came loose thats what happens when u start something and come back the next day and get back to work on it and dont grind it down before u start your next layup! Just a thought how many people know how many layers of glass are in their boat sides and bottom ?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Its ready to have the floor cut out! I never under stand why every boat I get and take apart it looks like this.LOL will keep the progress posted


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

paragod said:


> So they are made better now then in 04 ?


Not really.


----------



## cw (Dec 1, 2011)

*builder*



paragod said:


> I have the boat now and it was just crappy workmanship The boat is thin and the stringer just came loose thats what happens when u start something and come back the next day and get back to work on it and dont grind it down before u start your next layup! Just a thought how many people know how many layers of glass are in their boat sides and bottom ?


 depends on builder 7 according to Bill Kenner!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

paragod said:


> Its ready to have the floor cut out! I never under stand why every boat I get and take apart it looks like this.LOL will keep the progress posted


There's only one thing that makes a boat look like that...THE OWNER! In this case, probably the former owner. There's no excuse for letting a boat go like that.

Southbay...
Yes...they are built much better than they were when John Holley went to jail. That guy had a great idea for a hull, but no work ethic. Hence his ultimate demise.

The guys at JH/Sport Marine are rebuilding after the fire that destroyed the fiberglass shop. New shop and molds to come. More great boats to follow.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

southbay said:


> Not really.


Put up or shut up southbay-show some proof that the JH Performance boats made by Sport Marine in Richmond Texas have these problems-You should not post comments like this without proof.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Will fix it right.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

a simple explanation to the cause the stringer was hollow allowing the bottom of the boat to push along the edge of the stringer and sheared it like a hot knife the foam did not set up


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I believe you posted this on the wrong thread-JH & Stoner are not the same.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Well the deck is out and the stringers have been cut out couple of new layers of glass layed in the bottom and they have started making the new stringers might get it wet this summer !


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Paragod,
Do you have any good photos of the actual damage and the current rebuild?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

it has 2 long cracks that run along the stringers were the hull sheared the stringers were hollow in this area reminder this is a 04 hull not sport marine


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmmmm, not good. Thanks for posting those.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Getting closer new stringers


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

All back together


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

almost all back together just rigging it out again


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Pretty work. Love to see a project come together. Do you fill new stringers with foam??.just curious. TW


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

yes they are full now not half full !


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I bet I could go back to 2004 and find a post where someone toured the shop (not knowing a thing about FRP) and said that they were building the best boats money could buy. :headknock


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Im done with it


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a video I will post to Tex Alls FaceBook running the 250 XB with a 23 4 blade Revo its a tad to much but once she breaks over !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shes gone


----------

